# Ok, You All Talked Me Into The Duramax........



## R&M (Jun 14, 2007)

After reading all of your responses (and a little of my own research), I have decided on the Duramax. (Thanks for all of your responses by the way!) Now for the questions.......1.)Any preferance on 2 wheel or 4 wheel drive w/ regards to towing? 2.) How many miles are necessary to break in the diesel motor before I can tow the trailer? Thanks again for all of your help! We can't wait to get the trailer out and go camping!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the choice of the DMax - post up some pics when you get it so we can drooool









-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great choice to go with the diesel









You might as well go all the way and go for the 4wd, you'll get a little lift which makes the truck look cool







plus you'll be able to go absolutely anywhere you want to. If you find yourself in muddy or sandy conditions, you'll be able to pull right through...

Our Dodge manual said to put 500 miles on the Cummins before towing. My dh did that in a week!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

R&M said:


> After reading all of your responses (and a little of my own research), I have decided on the Duramax. (Thanks for all of your responses by the way!) Now for the questions.......1.)Any preferance on 2 wheel or 4 wheel drive w/ regards to towing? 2.) How many miles are necessary to break in the diesel motor before I can tow the trailer? Thanks again for all of your help! We can't wait to get the trailer out and go camping!


I've always had 2wd trucks. My next one will be a 4x4. I don't even want to think about getting into bad road conditions with my camper in a 2wd.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

If you're gonna go, might as well go big







Get the 4x4! If you ever need it, you'll wish you had.

Mike


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had 2 4wd trucks in the past and my newest is 2wd.
4wd is more expensive to repair and you lose turning radius.
If you live in an area with snow or drive in mud i reccommend it but for a city slicker it is a waste.
I only had the last one in 4wd once but paid extra for every repair that was near a wheel.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I like the 4x4. Good luck with the Duramax I would have stayed with the bowtie but when someone make you an offer you can't refuse what can I say







I was supposed to wait 500 miles before towing but most heavy duty trucks go to work on day one and it was the day before Memorial Day weekend so the Outback got hitched up less than 24 hrs and 98 miles on the clock Oh well.

John


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

I believe that you are supposed to wait until you have 500 miles on it before you tow. I also considered betwix a 2wd and a 4wd and went with 2wd for the simple reason that a 5er might be coming a few years down the road and I think I recall a 4wd taking away some of the tow weight capacity. Personally, with the duramax, if I ever took a trailer somewhere and needed 4wd, might as well call the tow truck cause there's gonna be wreckage all over!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Get 4 wd if you tow on gravel or do other activities on gravel or dirt roads. Also, wait a minimum of 500 miles B4 towing or extreme usage of any kind. If you want all kinds of info on the Dmax visit Dieselplace.com but make sure you keep your common sense turned on...... Are you getting a classic or new body style? These are great trucks as are the Ford and Dodge.....

If you do your own service work -make sure you check the rear axle lubricant level -seems that most come from the factory a little low but within spec. Mine was over an inch below the check plug threads and took almost a full qt of fluid -just an FYI.

Map Guy


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I like 4WD for towing for any situation where I could spin the tires (i.e. pulling the trailer out of a campsite, uphill, on loose gravel). 4WD gives you a little more margin before you spit gravel at that nice Outback







. This is probably especially improtant with that much power!!!









As for cost, sure it costs more, but it is worth more when it is time to trade!


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I went with the 4WD. I have used it a few times and am happy I made that decision. I have found on dirt, or gravel, roads with a slight incline it is easy to spin the tires with all that power. I may be a little heavier footed than most.









I also read the diesel is very heavy and it is easy to sink the front tires in soft stuff. Like the diesel decision, you have to see what works for you.
Don


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

I went with 4WD simply because where I live 2WD has significantly reduced resale value. By the way the ground pressure is much higher with the added weight of the diesel and 4WD components and doesn't matter what brand. Bottom line it will sink like a rock. Voice of experience.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

fspieg said:


> Bottom line it will sink like a rock. Voice of experience.


As my dad said, "4WD doesn't mean it won't get stuck, it just means it will be that much harder to get out." I have proved him right on many occasions. And I loved every one of them!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

R&M,

Our Duramax is our 1st 4x4 truck, as well as our 1st diesel.








We shall never buy another 4x2 nor gasser. You might want to think about resale...it is way easier to sell a 4x4 truck than a 4x2, at least around here anyway. Someone mentioned that 4x4's have a larger turning radius than 4x2's..well I guess that is correct when it is in 4x4 mode but all you have to do is press the 4x2 button and then I'm pretty sure it will have the same turning radius as a full-time 4x2.

We are extremely happy with our truck and I'm sure you will be too!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Another vote for 4WD. I can't pull my 5'er off a 2 degree incline without spinning the rear wheels on dry grass. I once bought a 2WD truck, once.


----------



## dmax (Jun 17, 2007)

Go with the 4X4, love mine, just can't wait until i wear out the original tires, don't like them at all.
Good Luck,
Brian


----------



## R&M (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks again for all of your replies! I will post some pictures when I get the new truck home. Looks like we will be taking a trip to Idaho to pick it up (couldn't beat the price!) and driving it back to CA. SO we will have more than the 500 miles for breaking it in, then it's off to tow the new trailer!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So...what did you decide on??

inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

PM sent.
Bob


----------



## R&M (Jun 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> So...what did you decide on??
> 
> inquiring minds wanna know...


I decided to go with the 2007 Duramax, Extra Cab, 4x4 with the new body style. Can't wait to try it out with the new trailer!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good for you







That's gonna be some truck!
Louie's gonna be sooo jealous!









We're looking forward to towing with ours for the first time too


----------



## R&M (Jun 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Good for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Louie's already jealous!! I had lunch with him today and he was wishing he was going to Idaho with me!


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Go for the 4x4.
It will get you out of a pinch when needed especially backing uphill.
I asked the same question before I got my Duramax.
I love the Duramax and use the 4x4.
You won't be sorry.

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You will love the new body style. I have driven alot of them and they are much quieter than the old body style.

One word of advice, the Allison has a spin off filter, change it at 5000 miles. And don't forget the magnet that is stuck to the old filter. Once you change this filter the transmission is good to go for a long time....

Good luck with the truck.

Gary


----------

